# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Take this fight another two rounds?

## JoshLowry

Everyone is gathered and excited.  We're all pushing as one.  Why stop?

We already have banners all over our sites.  

Why not just leave them up another two days?

I bet the coalition websites on the BlackTHISOut.com site would all be on board for this.

Dusman could edit the iframe to show "ROUND 2"  FIGHT! somewhere in the banner and it would automatically update wherever the banners are.

I don't know...

Because, why not?  We have boots on the ground everywhere!  Make it a 72 hour marathon and keep pushing.

The campaign needs the money now.  People are excited.

Contact these people and see if they are up for it?

We won't know what kind of a concerted three day effort will result in if we never try it.  I know it wouldn't hurt Ron!  And that's the first rule of politics.

*I talked to Michael Nystrom at the Daily Paul before I made this thread.  He is on board.* 

Are you on board?  Vote!

Let's unite and push!  See who else wants to join.  


Communities on board with the push til Friday:  (Will update with a  if "community organizer" lol@barack is on board.)

*Please help me contact these people and let's get some Yes or No responses!  Please post if you tried contacting them and get any responses.*

We kinda got screwed with the server downtime, so this should make up for it.


 ? ? ?  ? ? ?

----------


## Okie RP fan

I have been wondering if we can keep the "Black THIS Out" concept around for a while. Make it representative of RP and his support, but not to the extent that it sounds as if we are pathetic...

----------


## TulsaRevolution

3 days is brilliant.  A lot of people get paid on Friday, which would make sense for getting those last big pushes accomplished.

Encourage people to round off their bank accounts to an even number.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Great idea!

----------


## Af-Pak

bump it up

----------


## dolphin

I will chip in again if it is extended a few days.

----------


## pacelli

$#@!, make it go through the weekend, just to see how far we can go.  Maybe as a postmortem analysis, we can see which days did the best overall... which would allow for better moneybomb planning next time.

----------


## newbitech

the media black out has lasted 4 years by my count.  One day in the Ron Paul grassroots should cover 1 year of media blacking out.

----------


## Carole

Might be a reasonable idea to continue it for another couple of days. We did have the glitch afterall and it might help to get Dr. Paul off to a strong early start for the last quarter. 

But it also depends on how well we can do next month and in December. This could all be over by February if █omney gets his way.

----------


## justatrey

It sure can't hurt. I'll donate something every day the ticker is still up and I know I'm not alone.

----------


## Af-Pak

*Oh my Lord. .... . . . I swore that I wouldnt sleep throughout the whole moneybomb period.
Its 3am in the AfPak region .... been up since yesterday 12:00am (on this forum), so ive been up for 27 hrs straight. 
Since you guys wanna break the 6m moneybomb record by stretching it to 3 more days, I wouldnt mind trying to break my sleepless record of 33 hrs.
And ironically, I was up for 33 hrs a couple of months ago, out of fear since your drones had BOMBED the area close to where I was residing temporarily. Wudnt mind staying awake for much longer for the MONEYBOMB. lol.

Ron Paul 2012-2022
For the return of peace in the Af-Pak region*.

----------


## Deborah K

I'd actually like to see it parlayed into the Nov 9 demonstrations at NBC studios during the next debate.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...r-Nov-9-debate


oh, and YES!  PUUUUSH!!!

----------


## Chieppa1

I'm completely on board. I think the "black this out" is great permanent thing. 

Friday is payday. I'm in for another round.

----------


## WD-NY

> 3 days is brilliant.  *A lot of people get paid on Friday*, which would make sense for getting those last big pushes accomplished.
> 
> Encourage people to round off their bank accounts to an even number.


QFT. 

Great idea Mr. Lowry

----------


## MJU1983

I agree, it should be extended.  There were some definite hick-ups that could have cost hundreds of thousands of dollars in donations.

----------


## Ben S.

I think extending might make it appear as a failure after hyping the Black out as a one day event. Lets complete the day, see what media attention we get, and go from there. I do think the next money bomb should be a couple day event.

----------


## Seth

PUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## zHorns

Extend it, we have to get as much money as possible right now. The campaign needs it now!

----------


## freejack

Let's do this!  We've got lots of momentum to push this to the weekend!  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pen_thief

Yes, keep it going!!

----------


## ItsTime

keep it doing!

----------


## growburn13

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush it!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Let's do it. 

No matter how stale it becomes, let's go ahead and keep it up until Friday. 

This will give all of us more time to reach out to people and urge at least a $5 donation.

----------


## Airborn

good idea push it till friday when people get paid

----------


## beardedlinen

This works especially well for me, as I get paid tomorrow and have already donated today.

----------


## PatriotOne

Yes!  I was sad because I couldn't donate to this moneybomb but am selling some property on Friday so I should have some bank in my pocket to donate :-)

----------


## bunklocoempire

*"You ready!?"

"Here come the pain!!!"*



Bunkloco

----------


## TulsaRevolution

Remember that the earlier the campaign has the money the better.   Putting off until a December money bomb could be waiting until it is too late to make a difference.

If anyone is waiting to do a max donation, it should be during this event.

----------


## beardedlinen

Some people on the FB event page seem to think this denigrates the idea of a "Money Bomb".  Thoughts?

----------


## KramerDSP

> *Oh my Lord. .... . . . I swore that I wouldnt sleep throughout the whole moneybomb period.
> Its 3am in the AfPak region .... been up since yesterday 12:00am (on this forum), so ive been up for 27 hrs straight. 
> Since you guys wanna break the 6m moneybomb record by stretching it to 3 more days, I wouldnt mind trying to break my sleepless record of 33 hrs.
> And ironically, I was up for 33 hrs a couple of months ago, out of fear since your drones had BOMBED the area close to where I was residing temporarily. Wudnt mind staying awake for much longer for the MONEYBOMB. lol.
> 
> Ron Paul 2012-2022
> For the return of peace in the Af-Pak region*.


Man! If anyone needs Ron Paul to be President, it's this guy! Puts it all in perspective for me, safely tucked away in a garage typing on a laptop.

----------


## time4change

> I think extending might make it appear as a failure after hyping the Black out as a one day event. Lets complete the day, see what media attention we get, and go from there. I do think the next money bomb should be a couple day event.


I respectfully disagree, and couldn't care less what media attention (if any) we get from this. Screw the media. We could raise $20 million in a day, and would still be lucky to get a 10 second spot about it from these shills.

This money bomb is not to grovel at the feet of the media for attention, but to give them a big middle finger! I'm all for holding that middle finger up for 3 days, while also raising more money for Paul...allowing him to go directly to the people with his advertising.

PUSH!!!

----------


## zHorns



----------


## Anti Federalist

I was initially torn on this.

But battles often take many days, if not years.

Why not?

Keep it going, keep up the momentum, keep up the push.

As much as I'd like to re-create the glory "bombs" of 2007, the purpose of media attention will itself be "blacked out", and let's face it, a multi million dollar bomb in the middle of December isn't going to do any good with the Iowa and NH primaries just a couple of weeks, maybe less, later.

Josh is right, the troops are *here*, *now* and engaged.

*Push forward!!!*

----------


## ItsTime

> I respectfully disagree, and couldn't care less what media attention (if any) we get from this. Screw the media. We could raise $20 million in a day, and would still be lucky to get a 10 second spot about it from these shills.
> 
> This money bomb is not to grovel at the feet of the media for attention, but to give them a big middle finger! I'm all for holding that middle finger up for 3 days, while also raising more money for Paul...allowing him to go directly to the people with his advertising.
> 
> PUSH!!!


+rep!

----------


## rpwasright

Hell yeah extend it.  I couldn't donate today because of a bank screwup but I should have that fixed tomorrow morning.  At least extend it 1 more day.

----------


## Af-Pak

I couldnt agree more .......  well said ... !!   +rep

----------


## mstrmac1

WOLVERINES!!!!

----------


## Af-Pak

> I respectfully disagree, and couldn't care less what media attention (if any) we get from this. Screw the media. We could raise $20 million in a day, and would still be lucky to get a 10 second spot about it from these shills.
> 
> This money bomb is not to grovel at the feet of the media for attention, but to give them a big middle finger! I'm all for holding that middle finger up for 3 days, while also raising more money for Paul...allowing him to go directly to the people with his advertising.
> 
> PUSH!!!



I couldnt agree more ... Well said ... +rep

----------


## eduardo89

I say keep it up till the end of the week. Give people the chance to donate and promote until Sunday night!

----------


## freeforall

We could use the mini money bombs of $9.99 at 9 every 12 hours.

----------


## Arklatex

We are also setting the stage for another major moneybomb!  All this advertising will continue to pay dividends!  I think a lot of people picked up on the NOV 5 bomb days and weeks later and felt left out and that contributed to the Dec 16 Bomb.  All these postings are not going to disappear!

----------


## zHorns

Here ya go, use these!

----------


## AdamT

I will leave http://RonPaulFilm.com blacked!

----------


## freeforall

Think we can beat last quarter is we go three days?  We should have a goal.

Also, are we slowing down today's momentum by advertising this before tomorrow?

----------


## Af-Pak

Support the 72 hour MoneyBomb for 72 Virgins in the afterlife !

----------


## Birdlady

If we don't care about a 1 day total sure. Announcing this now will make people wait to donate and today's numbers will start to flatten out. In the end RP gets the money, so I guess it doesn't really matter.

----------


## MrAustin

I was re-energized when I saw the "72 hours" posted on RPF. Great rhetorical question OP: WHY STOP!!!!!?!???

----------


## Thomas

onwards!

----------


## JohnMeridith

...probably already mentioned, but Friday being payday for many people may also help.

----------


## Paul4Prez

72 hours????  Why not 72 DAYS?  There are 73 days left in the quarter after today.  Take Christmas off and start the end of quarter push now!  Leave the ticker up, but end BTO at midnight as planned.

----------


## civusamericanus

> 3 days is brilliant.  A lot of *people get paid on Friday*, which would make sense for getting those last big pushes accomplished.
> 
> Encourage people to round off their bank accounts to an even number.


^^ I included this in my post on several boards, encouraging us to PUSSSSHHHH on for another 2 days!

----------


## Butchie

If you can make it last till Monday which is awhile I know, but I put every last penny I had into this so I can't help anymore till Monday.

----------


## beardedlinen

Has anyone contacted the official campaign about this?  (Keeping the ticker up, etc.)

----------


## HeyArchie



----------


## McDermit

Yessss! Keep it up so Friday paychecks can be donated!!

Get the official campaign on board for a 3 day push!

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

We need a way to effectively market this donation extension.

I would suggest adding a subtitle to the moneybomb's name.  Something like...
*"Black THIS Out [Game-Set-MATCH!!!] Money Bomb - October 19-21, 2011"*

If tomorrow's haul matches what we get today - I'll MATCH my contribution of $250 from earlier today for a total of $500.

And if Friday's haul matches Wednesday + Thursday combined - I'll again MATCH the $500 for a total of $1,000.

But if Thursday + Friday combined can only match Wednesday - I'll still MATCH the original $250.

----------


## icon124

In the words of one of Adam Sandler's homies....

Youuuuu Cannnnn Dooooooo ittttttttt

----------


## Sematary

i think its a phenomenal idea.

----------


## ItsTime

We will be picking up a lot more donations I had two friends who under employed that are living paycheck to paycheck that could not donate today that will be donating tomorrow.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

ronpaulmyths is on board

----------


## McDermit

> We need a way to effectively market this donation extension.
> 
> I would suggest adding a subtitle to the moneybomb's name.  Something like...
> *"Black THIS Out [Game-Set-MATCH!!!] Money Bomb - October 19-21, 2011"*
> 
> If tomorrow's haul matches what we get today - I'll MATCH my contribution of $250 from earlier today for a total of $500.
> 
> And if Friday's haul matches Wednesday + Thursday combined - I'll again MATCH the $500 for a total of $1,000.
> 
> But if Thursday + Friday combined can only match Wednesday - I'll still MATCH the original $250.


Why play games? If you can afford to give, DO IT!!!

----------


## brendan.orourke

I'm all in!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

We need a new banner advertising the 72 hour push so the *Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page* can put it up.

----------


## 1836

We have to RELOAD AND FIRE!

----------


## JoshLowry

If you are tapped, look for a friend or family member than can match you.

----------


## gaazn

Technicality question about whether it can still be called a moneybomb if it is more than one day?

----------


## TruckinMike

> Technicality question about whether it can still be called a moneybomb if it is more than one day?


Its a "Money Barrage"

----------


## nobody's_hero

> *Oh my Lord. .... . . . I swore that I wouldnt sleep throughout the whole moneybomb period.
> Its 3am in the AfPak region .... been up since yesterday 12:00am (on this forum), so ive been up for 27 hrs straight. 
> Since you guys wanna break the 6m moneybomb record by stretching it to 3 more days, I wouldnt mind trying to break my sleepless record of 33 hrs.
> And ironically, I was up for 33 hrs a couple of months ago, out of fear since your drones had BOMBED the area close to where I was residing temporarily. Wudnt mind staying awake for much longer for the MONEYBOMB. lol.
> 
> Ron Paul 2012-2022
> For the return of peace in the Af-Pak region*.


I'm not sure that's healthy bro, try to get some sleep if you can. Take care.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

A 3-day "Ronsoon" to wash away any doubt!

----------


## dusman

I'm all in for the extension. If we get coverage tomorrow from Joe Scarborough, that might snowball into other media coverage. If that happens, we should have it appear that it's a 3 day event.

I'll work on shifting the site for that. We had HUGE traffic.. 30k visits in just one day, which is impressive! I imagine they'll be a trickle down effect tomorrow, so those that missed it might be excited to see it's still on. 

I'm down 110%.

----------


## bkreigh

I need an extension.  I donated what i could now but im waiting for some checks to clear.   PUUUUUSHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## JoshLowry



----------


## Anti Federalist

While I understand that there is a real problem with where those 16 inch projectiles end up landing and who they end up killing, I still can't help being amazed by that display of marine technology (from the 1930s, mind you) and firepower.




>

----------


## nobody's_hero

> While I understand that there is a real problem with where those 16 inch projectiles end up landing and who they end up killing, I still can't help being amazed by that display of marine technology (from the 1930s, mind you) and firepower.


True that. Bring back the BBs. (of course, priority is to deal with the budget). I hear you on that. Money bomb barrage!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Has the campaign been made aware of this yet? They need to make an announcement on email and on Facebook.

----------


## Ekrub

I got cash flow coming in tomorrow so this excites me  I'm also selling my fish tanks for a little extra donation money so hopefully I can get those sold by the end of the push.

----------


## jacmicwag

Yes we can.

----------


## mstrmac1

Josh,

Whats up with the end of the "quarter push ticker" at the top of the forums? It's a little confusing? Plus why make 3million the goal it should be way higher?

----------


## JoshLowry

It's just the best working ticker I've found.

Would you prefer the one up at DailyPaul?

We overloaded the RonPaulMyths server to the point that his host suspended his account.

----------


## mstrmac1

> It's just the best working ticker I've found.
> 
> Would you prefer the one up at DailyPaul?
> 
> We overloaded the RonPaulMyths server to the point that his host suspended his account.


It's up to you... my vote would be to stay with the theme...and use the daily Paul. No worries though!

----------


## JoshLowry

> It's up to you... my vote would be to stay with the theme...and use the daily Paul. No worries though!


Yea, got the DP widget up now.

It's got a referral, but meh.  It looks good!

----------


## zHorns

> Yea, got the DP widget up now.
> 
> It's got a referral, but meh.  It looks good!


I've done a couple new promotional images, if you want to replace the top one. 

Also, you may want to link it to official campaign donation page to drive traffic to the right place.

----------


## MJU1983

> 





> from	John Tate
> to	ME
> date	Wed, Oct 19, 2011 at 10:56 PM
> subject	Your R3VOLUTION
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ______________,
> 
> ...

----------

